# I am so proud of you!



## secreto

Hi everybody,

could you tell me how can I say in tagalog: "I am so proud of you! What you did is great"

Thanks in advance


----------



## niernier

> "I am so proud of you! What you did is great"



Ipinagmamalaki kita! Kahanga-hanga ang ginawa mo.


----------



## secreto

Salamat, niernier. I was not sure if I should use ipinagmamalaki or ipinagkakapuri, maipagkakapuri, ipinagmamapuri or maipagmamalaki.


----------



## niernier

I have not yet heard maipagkakapuri nor ipinagmamapuri. It does not sound right to me so I think there is no such word.

You can also say "maipagmamalaki kita".


----------



## DotterKat

niernier said:


> I have not yet heard maipagkakapuri nor ipinagmamapuri. It does not sound right to me so I think there is no such word.



I agree.

*I am so proud of you! What you did is great
*
In addition to what has already been suggested, you could also use "bukod-tangi" for "what you did was great" (Bukod-tangi ang ginawa mo).

A more conversational and common way to say it would be "Ang galing mo talaga!" (although it does mean exactly the same thing, a similar sentiment is expressed).
In fact, it is not uncommon for everyday Tagalog conversations to be peppered with English words and phrases.  In this case, many would say "Proud na proud ako sa 'yo!"


----------



## niernier

True, it is more common to use the English word "proud" instead of its Tagalog equivalent. "I'm so proud of you" could be "Ipinagmamalaki kita" or "Proud na proud ako sa 'yo" in Filipino.


----------



## Tornberry

Sorry for bumping this old thread, how do i say "make me proud!" as in - do your best and make me proud in tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

make me proud= gawin mong maipagmalaki kita./  pahangain mo ako.


----------



## mapangarap

“Ipinagmámalakí ka namin!”
“Ikinarárangál ka namin!”


----------

